# Ich Depp!



## machente (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hab mir Schmiedekunst auf 346 gemacht und was sehe ich jetzt? Gibt für 2700 Ehre wesentlich bessere Items jetzt ;( !  O MAN - wollt ich nur mal los werden.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (26. Juni 2008)

machente schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir Schmiedekunst auf 346 gemacht und was sehe ich jetzt? Gibt für 2700 Ehre wesentlich bessere Items jetzt ;( !  O MAN - wollt ich nur mal los werden.
> 
> ...



ok danke für die Info..tschau^^


----------



## Toyuki (26. Juni 2008)

machente schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir Schmiedekunst auf 346 gemacht und was sehe ich jetzt? Gibt für 2700 Ehre wesentlich bessere Items jetzt ;( !  O MAN - wollt ich nur mal los werden.
> 
> ...



für fury´s ist die schmiedebare brust imba bei uns aufm server laufen selbst die t6 krieger mit swp items zum teil damit noch rum (haben ne taure der beide cleven hat und die brust^^)


----------



## Natureclaw (27. Juni 2008)

Zieh den Beruf trotzdem hoch - Man weiß nie, was noch kommt an neuen Rezepten.
Ausserdem wirst du mit dem Addon in deine bestehenden Rüstungsteile Sockelplätze drücken können ^^


----------



## TdS-Chlothar (27. Juni 2008)

Natureclaw schrieb:


> Ausserdem wirst du mit dem Addon in deine bestehenden Rüstungsteile Sockelplätze drücken können ^^




Verstehe ich nicht - das musst mir mal erklären.

Und wenn du schon mal dabei bist bitte mit link angeben. Und bitte nicht habe ich von einem Freund dessen Bekannter hat gehört.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredith (27. Juni 2008)

Bisher gibt es noch nichts blaues dazu, aber hartnäckige Gerüchte.
Schmiede sollen die Möglichkeit erhalten, Sockelplätze in Items zu erstellen und so einen weiteren Diamant einfügen zu können.

Damit will man Schmieden, wie den anderen Berufen auch, die Möglichkeit geben fortlaufend eine Einnahmequelle zu haben.

Leider wird es wohl nicht so sein, dass man einfach nur Schmied 450 werden muss und direkt 10k überwiesen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn es denn überhaupt kommt.


----------



## mofsens (27. Juni 2008)

Ich Depp!........Nein! selbst wenn in deinen augen es unnoetig erscheint, es kommen bestimmt noch rezepte etc, wo du schmiedekunst lieben wirst, falls geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredith (27. Juni 2008)

Jupp, mit BC waren Schmiede auch anfangs Top, es gab keine bessere Möglichkeit für gute Waffen und die Off-Brust.
Erst mit MH und BT gab es Alternativen und da dort mittlerweile sich auch einige tummeln ist Schmieden uninteressanter geworden. 
Die beiden Schmiederezepte aus BT sind nur mittelmäßig, da zuviel Ausdauer.

Die aus SW sind ganz nett, aber zur Zeit noch schwer finanzierbar. Das Brustrezept droppt auch nur sehr selten.


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juni 2008)

sicherlich geben die bossdrops weit besseres material her als jene die ein schmied machen kann. aber dennoch ist ein schmied noch hoch angesehen. in meinem clan z.B. haben viele ihre mains auf 70, jede ini durch und das beste equip. also wirds langweilig und sie fangen twinks an. und die statte ich dann aus.
zudem hab ich den eindruck, dat sämtliche Krieger meines clans waffennarren sind. es ist quasi zum ritual geworden, vor inis erstmal ne waffenschau zu machen.
gut, an  gildenkollegen verdiene ich als schmied nichts, da ich für den clan mein letztes hemd geben würde; aber eine bessere werbung gibt es für mich nicht.
sie werden angeflüstert wo sie das zeug herhaben, und wenig später werde ich angeflüstert^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

Gibt keinen Grund, es zu verlernen. Siehe Lederer: Kaum hat man den Beruf verlernt, tauchen mit Sunwell plötzlich brauchbare Rezepte auf. *g*
Will sagen: Du weißt nicht, was für den Beruf noch alles eingebaut wird, also besser am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Trisch (30. Juni 2008)

Es ist doch immer so, kommt ein neues Addon heraus kann man mit den Berufen Imba Items herstellen.

Siehe Urmondstoffitems, siehe Schmiedewaffen, usw.

Je länger das Addon da ist und je weiter der Server im Kontend ist, umso besser wird der gefundene Loot und die gerafteten Items verlieren an ihrer klasse.

Zusätzlich wird es um den Nachzüglern die Möglichkeit zu geben aufzuschließen immer leichter an Items zu kommen siehe S1, siehe Heroicbelohnungen

dadurch werden gecraftete Items fast wertlos, aber denke daran mit dem neuen Addon und etwas Glück beim Rezeptdrop kannst du enorm starke Items herstellen und grade am anfang noch für viel Gold verkaufen.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. Juli 2008)

Selbsterkenntnis ist der beste Weg zur Besserung.


----------



## TdS-Chlothar (5. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin

@Trisch
Ich finde nicht, dass die gerafteten Items "schlechter" sind als die gelooteten Gegenstände. 

Soweit ich weiß - bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege:

Juwelenschleifer: kann unter anderem - mit Rezept die beste Heilerhalskette im Game herstellen 

Alchemisten: über die Alchi Steine brauchen wir wohl nicht reden und die schönen procks 

Ingenieur: die Brille mit Stufe 63!! ist imba und mit der Aufwertung ist sie nicht mehr zu schlagen. Zusätzlich hat der Beruf eine zweite Farmmöglichkeit

Und jetzt sage mir bitte nicht, dass diese Dinge einem nicht mehr bringen. 

Ich finde es daher eine Dreistigkeit sondergleichen einen Beruf so stiefmütterlich zu behandeln.

Es ist jedoch jedem selber überlassen welchen Beruf er wählt – so sollte man vorher genau schauen was diese einem bringen.
Würde ich noch mal anfangen, wäre Schmiedekunst keine Option mehr für mich. 
Ich persönlich werde das Addon abwarten und mir die „Verbesserungen“ anschauen.
Wenn es nicht drastische Änderungen gibt, wird es keine Schmiede mehr auf den Servern geben.


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Wayne?


----------



## TdS-Chlothar (6. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wayne?



wenn dich dieses angesprochene Thema nicht interessiert - dann gehe nicht in dieses Forum.


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

TdS-Chlothar schrieb:


> wenn dich dieses angesprochene Thema nicht interessiert - dann gehe nicht in dieses Forum.


Thema != Forum
if(forum == thema) var_user < 5


----------



## TdS-Chlothar (6. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Thema != Forum
> if(forum == thema) var_user < 5



bei dir

Thema == Forum

nach einer if Bedingung bitte {} sonst schlechter Stil

du bekommst min eine Fehlermeldung var_user ist nicht deklariert


----------



## Gato (8. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Thema != Forum
> if(forum == thema) var_user < 5
> 
> 
> ...





pWneD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (8. Juli 2008)

Als Schmied kannst du aber bis t6(also glaub swp) den besten gürtel herstellen !wenn man das Rezept aus SSC bekommt und wie schon erwähnt einige Furys tausche die Brust net gegen t6 oder so aus


----------

